# Sapor RDA



## Rebel (7/10/15)

Hello


I would like opinions on the Sapor RDA.
What wick and wire do you use with it, is it durable etc.
Also can it be used with a kangertech subox mini?

All opinions will be appreciated as I am interested in buying this product.

Thanks


----------



## TheLongTwitch (7/10/15)

Great flavour, big clouds.
Regular Kanthal will work, though getting experimental can really get a lot more out. (Wisted, Clapton etc.)
And it will indeed work on your device baring in mind you can only go down to 0.3Ohms I believe?
and 50w of power? (Correct me if wrong though)

0.3Ohms with 40-50watts will be good....but obviously this is at the limits of your device.
Not saying you can't, but more power and lower Ohms is where a lot of the drippers really start to shine and blow you away!
So you can easily get the Sapor and start experimenting keeping your limitations in mind,
but ultimately you may need to look for a stronger device sometime in the future 
But believe you me, the tech is developing by leaps and bounds!! 

And I'm sure you'll get more advice shortly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (7/10/15)

Hi @Rebel 

I got the Sapor a few months back after I read all of @Andre 's raving about it.
It is a great RDA just because it does not leak 

I use dual claptons 32/26, wicked Scottish roll style and the flavour and clouds are amazing.
It is so good that a friend comes weekly to use it to test new juices, and is not looking to get one for himself, as compared to my Freakshow and Mutation X4 (should be called Leaktation 

It is a very durable RDA. Been using it daily now (evenings only) for the last 2 months and is still works with no issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jprossouw (7/10/15)

RDA with no leaking, sounds good to me. Need to get one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (7/10/15)

Rebel said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> I would like opinions on the Sapor RDA.
> ...


yes it can be used with the subox mini i use 25Ga kanthal (vapowire ) and organic cotton love this rda to bits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (8/10/15)

Thanks to all for the input.
I will be placing my order today


----------



## ChadB (8/10/15)

I received my Sapor from Sirvape this morning (my first RDA) did a dual twisted 26g kanthel build 5 wraps 2mm ID came to 0.2 ohms on my iStick 50w and this thing is awesome. Wow!!!
Next up id like to increase the ID so I can do the Scottish roll method. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/10/15)

I'm really keen to get myself a Sapor


----------



## stevie g (8/10/15)

had my sapor for a month and loving it. The trick to get the full potential from it is build as close to the outer walls and air ducts as possible.

my favourite build so far has been parallel 28g 6/7 2.4mm wraps.

I'm running it on a parallel dual 18650 mech mod around .2/.3 ohms so that's between 55-80w for the regulated guys.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/10/15)

Sprint said:


> had my sapor for a month and loving it. The trick to get the full potential from it is build as close to the outer walls and air ducts as possible.
> 
> my favourite build so far has been parallel 28g 6/7 2.4mm wraps.
> 
> I'm running it on a parallel dual 18650 mech mod around .2/.3 ohms so that's between 55-80w for the regulated guys.



That's amazing, really great that you are enjoying it


----------



## zadiac (8/10/15)

Got mine also today and by 10 o clock tomorrow morning it will be a bottom feed atty 
Can't wait to try it out on my VR Woodmod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Got mine also today and by 10 o clock tomorrow morning it will be a bottom feed atty
> Can't wait to try it out on my VR Woodmod


Great stuff - @JakesSA is modding mine too.


----------



## Silver (8/10/15)

Great to hear all the good feedback on the Sapor
All the detailed posts are appreciated


----------



## zadiac (13/10/15)

The grub screws strip very easily, just like a clone.
Mine is authentic. Bought from Sir Vape.
Very nice atty and very good flavor, but sub standard grub screws imo.


----------



## Eequinox (13/10/15)

zadiac said:


> The grub screws strip very easily, just like a clone.
> Mine is authentic. Bought from Sir Vape.
> Very nice atty and very good flavor, but sub standard grub screws imo.


I agree with you on that stripped 2 last night where on earth can we get replacements screws and ideas


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/10/15)

You can use sandpaper on the end of the screws to try and make it even and smooth.


----------



## Eequinox (13/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> I agree with you on that stripped 2 last night where on earth can we get replacements screws and ideas


will give that a bash thanks


----------



## wazarmoto (13/10/15)

sirvape has no stock. .


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/10/15)

I'm sure they will get stock soon 

@Sir Vape & @BigGuy can confirm?


----------



## wazarmoto (13/10/15)

Already confirmed. lol hehe. Will wait till next week. I'll probably have more money for a new mod then as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/10/15)

▒█▀▀▀█ ░▀░ █▀▀█ 　 ▒█░░▒█ █▀▀█ █▀▀█ █▀▀
░▀▀▀▄▄ ▀█▀ █▄▄▀ 　 ░▒█▒█░ █▄▄█ █░░█ █▀▀
▒█▄▄▄█ ▀▀▀ ▀░▀▀ 　 ░░▀▄▀░ ▀░░▀ █▀▀▀ ▀▀▀ is the best

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto (13/10/15)

Like a sir.


----------



## zadiac (13/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> I agree with you on that stripped 2 last night where on earth can we get replacements screws and ideas



I make my own grub screws. I take a normal screw that fits. Cut off the head. Cut to correct length and then cut a groove across for a flat head screw driver. They never strip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## wazarmoto (13/10/15)

you don't have to use grub screw do you? the RDA is deep enough.


----------



## stevie g (13/10/15)

buy a number 6 torx head screwdriver the plastic screwdriver tool thing they supply is a little too small that's why it is stripping heads.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (13/10/15)

Sprint said:


> buy a number 6 torx head screwdriver the plastic screwdriver tool thing they supply is a little too small that's why it is stripping heads.



I'm using a proper torx head screw driver. It strips. It's sub standard screws.


----------



## Eequinox (13/10/15)

zadiac said:


> I'm using a proper torx head screw driver. It strips. It's sub standard screws.


agreed its actually the threads that strip and no i have not cross threaded em lol they just kak screws


----------



## zadiac (13/10/15)

Mine is not the screw threats that strip. It's the screw head that strips and it becomes round so the torx screw driver doesn't catch anymore. That's why I make grub screws with flat a flat head groove. They never strip. Using those self made grub screws in all my atties. Never had to replace any of them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eequinox (13/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Mine is not the screw threats that strip. It's the screw head that strips and it becomes round so the torx screw driver doesn't catch anymore. That's why I make grub screws with flat a flat head groove. They never strip. Using those self made grub screws in all my atties. Never had to replace any of them.


sounds like a plan will have to dig around and see if i have screws somewhere


----------



## zadiac (13/10/15)

Another con for me. Chuff cap (which I prefer) is just too short. Even just touching my lips to it, they still touch the top cap which gets warm with low ohm builds (which I prefer). So, I'll be putting the Sapor up for sale soon. Not working for me. Will replace stripped grub screws with self made grub screws that will never strip. (Flat head screw driver)
Oh, and my Pollux still beats everything I own with flavor, this Sapor too. The Pollux is better.


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Another con for me. Chuff cap (which I prefer) is just too short. Even just touching my lips to it, they still touch the top cap which gets warm with low ohm builds (which I prefer). So, I'll be putting the Sapor up for sale soon. Not working for me. Will replace stripped grub screws with self made grub screws that will never strip. (Flat head screw driver)


I will take 10 of those self made grub screws, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (13/10/15)

Andre said:


> I will take 10 of those self made grub screws, thank you.



For which atty?


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

zadiac said:


> For which atty?


The Sapor. BTW, did you have it modded to bf?


----------



## zadiac (13/10/15)

Andre said:


> The Sapor. BTW, did you have it modded to bf?



I do the modding myself. Did one for @Vetsak yesterday. It's quite easy. Liquid comes out between the posts on both sides of the positive post and modified a velocity bf pin to fit in there. Works very nice.

About the screws: Yes, I can make you some, but not now. My thin cutting discs are all broken (from doing that) and waiting on a large shipment of cutting discs. Then I can start making them again. Use one cutting disc for about 3 screws if I'm very careful. They break very easily.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

zadiac said:


> I do the modding myself. Did one for @Vetsak yesterday. It's quite easy. Liquid comes out between the posts on both sides of the positive post and modified a velocity bf pin to fit in there. Works very nice.
> 
> About the screws: Yes, I can make you some, but not now. My thin cutting discs are all broken (from doing that) and waiting on a large shipment of cutting discs. Then I can start making them again. Use one cutting disc for about 3 screws if I'm very careful. They break very easily.


Thanks @zadiac. Shall remind you in one month's time!


----------



## zadiac (13/10/15)

Yes, let's hope they're here in a month's time......hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/10/15)

Rebel said:


> Thanks to all for the input.
> I will be placing my order today


you won't be sorry


----------



## Alex_123 (19/10/15)

Good day vapers,

Im loving my sapor, but realized that there is a little bit of juice on the 510 center pin. I have never had such problems before with any other RDAs
It is not a major leak, just a tiny bit of juice on the 510 pin. It was a hot day, so maybe the juice got thin and seeped a little? Any advice or similar experiences, please respond. Just worried about it getting into the mod. Never happened before on the sapor too, only realized today.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## stevie g (19/10/15)

Alex_123 said:


> Good day vapers,
> 
> Im loving my sapor, but realized that there is a little bit of juice on the 510 center pin. I have never had such problems before with any other RDAs
> It is not a major leak, just a tiny bit of juice on the 510 pin. It was a hot day, so maybe the juice got thin and seeped a little? Any advice or similar experiences, please respond. Just worried about it getting into the mod. Never happened before on the sapor too, only realized today.
> ...



Sup bro

It goes like this right 

If you screw out the 510 pin completely you can pull out the positive post I pulled mine out the other day as I was having resistance issues. What you will notice is there is a bloody hole from inside where the wire is trapped in the post holes that allows liquid to seep down the pylon through the center of the 510 and eventually past the 510 pin.

Why in gods name did they make a hole straight through the positive pole it just does not make any sense.

I was wondering why i couldn't get consistent TC on my IPV4S so decided to strip down the atty what I found was liquid will eventually make it's way through the pole and onto the threads of the adjustable 510 pin creating problems with resistance reading when using NI200.

Not a train smash as it only takes 5 mins to dismantle, clean inside the 510 pole with some tissue paper and reassemble.
It seems to take a few weeks for the liquid to work itself inside and down the pole so at least it won't be as annoying as the lemo 2 which had to be cleaned out every darn day in TC mode.

Anyway after cleaning out the 510 TC mode worked perfectly.

Case in point remove 510 screw, pull out positive post and blow through from the bottom. Air comes out the top at the wire post holes WTF!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/10/15)

its a great little tank, i've had mine the longest... I think... maybe... 

it's got great flavour, and as others have said it doesn't leak. 

I usually run mine with a 24G dual coil. 6 wraps around a 3.5mm rod per coil. that usually lands me between 0.26-0.33 ohms. and i push that at around 60-65W. 

If I were running mine on a subox mini.... I'd use the same build, but with 26G wire and run it at about 35W.


----------



## stevie g (19/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Sup bro
> 
> It goes like this right
> 
> ...


 @zadiac I read your previous post about bfing the sapor, could you confirm the holes as I described in my uh, rant are actually meant to be there for the purpose of bottom feeding?.


----------



## zadiac (19/10/15)

Sprint said:


> @zadiac I read your previous post about bfing the sapor, could you confirm the holes as I described in my uh, rant are actually meant to be there for the purpose of bottom feeding?.



I can't confirm that it goes to the post holes, but I only had to drill through the positve post from side to side (negative to negative direction) for the BF. The positive post is basically completely hollow inside. So it's possible that it goes up all the way to the positive post holes.


----------



## Alex_123 (19/10/15)

@Sprint thank you for your input. Using the ipv4s as well and I blamed it on my twisted kanthals. Followed the above mentioned steps and it is all good now!
I couldn't find the hole in mine though. No air passing through. However, the peek material seems to be lacking air tight-ness.
Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (20/10/15)

@Sprint left it over night on tissue paper and seems like it is slowly seeping through again. Do you think it could be a faulty unit? Maybe other users have experienced the same thing? @Andre @Sir Vape


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

Alex_123 said:


> @Sprint left it over night on tissue paper and seems like it is slowly seeping through again. Do you think it could be a faulty unit? Maybe other users have experienced the same thing? @Andre @Sir Vape


Mine seems to be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (20/10/15)

Alex_123 said:


> @Sprint left it over night on tissue paper and seems like it is slowly seeping through again. Do you think it could be a faulty unit? Maybe other users have experienced the same thing? @Andre @Sir Vape



Yours seems to be seeping much quicker than mine. I'll strip and clean every two weeks which is fine but every night sounds wrong. 

All I can say is vape the tank well dry before retiring for the night. 

Good luck.


----------



## Alex_123 (20/10/15)

@Sprint @Andre Thank you for the quick response. Just afraid of getting it in the mod. Might be the hot weather and juice thinning again I guess.
Will report back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (20/10/15)

I have found the problem to why my juice was seeping through!

I have recently relocated to PE and it is ridiculously hot here. I left my Sapor overnight and during the day on my desk when I went to work, without knowing that the desk receives directl sunlight in the afternoon. 

This was the reason to why my Sapor was giving problems. Juice thinning due to heat and leaving the RDA saturated for a long period of time. I already miss the Cape!

Thanks for all the input!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

